# 1998 nissan frontier engine spec questions



## toxicity883 (Jun 22, 2005)

i know its a twin cam 2.4 litre but i cannot find any info regarding horsepower or torque specs


----------



## truckfan (Jan 3, 2005)

From the 1998 Nissan product brochure:

143-hp 2.4 liter DOHC 16 valve 4-cylinder engine with 154 ft-lbs of torque.
Sequential multi-point fuel injection.

I do not know what the rpm is for the rated hp, maybe somebody else can supply that. 

-tf


----------



## abmobil (Nov 22, 2004)

143hp @ 5200rpm
154 ft lbs @ 4000rpm


----------



## toxicity883 (Jun 22, 2005)

thanks alot guys


----------



## JoeyS (May 17, 2005)

Intake, exhaust, and cams will help with those numbers.

With just an intake/exhaust on my Reg Cab, I still get 20 mpg and decent performance with 6 inches of lift and 33's...


----------



## toxicity883 (Jun 22, 2005)

JoeyS said:


> Intake, exhaust, and cams will help with those numbers.
> 
> With just an intake/exhaust on my Reg Cab, I still get 20 mpg and decent performance with 6 inches of lift and 33's...



ive got a new k&n intake a pacesetter header and a glasspack and im about to get a jet chip


----------



## JoeyS (May 17, 2005)

toxicity883 said:


> ive got a new k&n intake a pacesetter header and a glasspack and im about to get a jet chip


Those will definitely help.

The new pacesetter exhaust fits niceley... I had to adapt mine from one made for a 240sx.


----------



## toxicity883 (Jun 22, 2005)

i wanted a glasspack so i could achieve the ricer sound


----------



## JoeyS (May 17, 2005)

toxicity883 said:


> i wanted a glasspack so i could achieve the ricer sound


The header and a flowmaster muffler will give you a good, throaty sound without glass packs.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

The intake cam from a 1991 240SX is the most aggrssive stock cam in a KA24DE , so you could try to find one.


----------



## toxicity883 (Jun 22, 2005)

thanks ill look for a cam ive had a hard time finding any cams for my truck as a matter of fact ive had a hard time finding anything for my truck


----------

